# PC erkennt den angeschlossenen LCD TV nicht mehr



## msdd63 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen ein DVI auf HDMI Kebel gekauft und damit den PC mit dem Flach TV verbunden. Hat hat perfekt funktioniert. Heute tue ich das selbe, aber plötzlich erkennt mein PC den TV nicht mehr. (auf dem Desktop Rechtsklick, danach auf Bildschirmauflösung klicken und dann auf Erkennen klicken) Er zeigt mir andere Anzeige nicht erkannt. Er sollte mir aber einen zweiten Bildschirm anzeigen. Wer weiss wie das wieder funktioniert


----------



## Painkiller (20. Oktober 2010)

Schau mal ob das Kabel nicht locker ist. Meistens hängts an einer Kleinigkeit.


----------



## Sanger (20. Oktober 2010)

Kannst ja auch mal schauen ob dein NVIDEA oder Catalyst control panel irgendwas sieht ???


----------



## msdd63 (20. Oktober 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Schau mal ob das Kabel nicht locker ist. Meistens hängts an einer Kleinigkeit.


Das Kabel ist nicht locker. Das habe als erstes mehrmals überprüft.


----------



## msdd63 (20. Oktober 2010)

Sanger schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch mal schauen ob dein NVIDEA oder Catalyst control panel irgendwas sieht ???


Nach klick auf Erkennen zeigt er "siehe Screenshot"



Sanger schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch mal schauen ob dein NVIDEA oder Catalyst control panel irgendwas sieht ???


Wie auf dem Screenshot zu sehen ist wird keine zweite Anzeige erkannt.


----------



## msdd63 (21. Oktober 2010)

Heute habe ich den HDMI-Stecker vom Reciever gezogen und wieder angesteckt. Seitdem ist der Ton weg. Ich habe gestern das DVI-HDMI Kebel auch bei eingeschaltenem Fernseher angeschlossen. Ich glaube die HDMI-Anschlüsse sind hin. Scheinbar darf man bei eingeschaltetem Fernseher keine Kabel ein oder ausstecken.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Oktober 2010)

Das kann ich mir iwie nicht so recht vorstellen. oO

Aber was anderes bleibt ja kaum übrig. Hast du vllt. einen Freund der einen Laptop mit HDMI hat? 

Dann könntest du mal versuchen, den TV dort anzuschließen.


----------



## msdd63 (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich kenne leider keinen der einen Laptop mit HDMI hat. Ich habe übrigens gestern noch mal in der Bedienungsanleitung des TV nachgelesen. Da steht, man soll immer den TV ausschalten wenn man Geräte an den TV anschließt und erst danach einschalten.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Oktober 2010)

Ok. Dann könnte es echt sein, das die HDMI-Anschlüsse defekt sind.


----------

